# telecharger photos de l'appareil photo au iPad



## sconie (24 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir

Une petite question, j'avais envisagé de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad mais ayant utilisé celui d'une amie aujourd'hui j'ai constaté qu'il n'y avait pas de connexion usb et que je ne pouvais donc pas relier mon appareil photo au iPad pour importer des photos. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner. Comment fait-on? merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (24 Juillet 2013)

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A/kit-de-connexion-dappareil-photo-ipad-apple?fnode=3a

Dans le cas du Lightning, l'adaptateur a été splitté en deux (donc plus cher en tout, mais bon).


----------

